# Cyclomotor update pics



## redline1968 (Oct 10, 2018)

Finally got around to showing some update pics on my original paint cyclomotor kit bike. The bike has a Portland Oregon distributor badge and is pope built... I Restored the seat. I have a original but it’s fragile and display use only...it Has heavy duty spoked rims repop tires.   Motorbike lantern and Cali bars...  Still I need a national mag and timing chain. I’ll set it up for a clutch too.  I’ll need to change a few parts and exhaust to be correct on this build. More than likely next summer sometime....  Anyway here are few pics on my bike.


----------



## catfish (Oct 10, 2018)

Nice progress.


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 10, 2018)

Thanks I see my seat still needs work. Lol


----------



## Boris (Oct 11, 2018)

You never cease to amaze me Mark. Really!


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 11, 2018)

Thanks Dave.....Be amazed. My friend....as I’m  amazed my self...... I’m still on this site...  :0:0:0


----------



## AdvenJack (Oct 13, 2018)

Thank you for these additional photos. I would really like to accomplish what you have, 
and what you continue to do, with this project. It's very inspiring to see this endeavor un-
fold here!


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 13, 2018)

Your welcome.  I’m going to get museum quality on this one when the missing parts show there little faces...   but it’s slow process...I did find out a few new bits of info for the throttle process and exhaust set up so those will be addressed some time in the future.


----------

